# Maine **** or DLH?



## Jupiterxo (May 30, 2012)

Hello all,
I'm rounding out my kitty family tomorrow! This woman has to give away her cats since she can no longer care for them so I said I'd take one. She says that he is a Maine **** but is he one or a DLH? Either way he's beautiful and I'm so happy to get a long haired beauty!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

A very pretty DLH.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

DLH- and a gorgeous one at that!


----------



## Jupiterxo (May 30, 2012)

Isn't he handsome!?! 

Just out of curiousity...how were you able to tell the difference? I've poured over pictures of the two and can't tell


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Has he got pedigree papers? If so, then he'd be a coonie otherwise a domestic/moggie


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Often people with larger fluffy cats call them Maine Coons... I'm not sure if it's due to wanting to them sound special, or if the people actually think all large fluffy cats are Maine Coons... either way, without papers the default answer is always going to be that it's really just a Domestic (meaning unknown genetic history) Long Hair... most cats are. Something like 95% or more of cats are from an unknown background, even if they appear to look Siamese, for example, they're just a "colorpoint" - a coloring found on more than just Siamese...

He looks a lot like my kitty! Except mine is 6 pounds.


----------



## Jupiterxo (May 30, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Has he got pedigree papers? If so, then he'd be a coonie otherwise a domestic/moggie


I'm not sure if he does...I just started emailing the lady today and I didn't want to offend her by asking if he was realllllly a maine ****


----------



## LilyC (Aug 23, 2011)

DLH. But he is a beauty!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He may or may not have some MCC in him but without papers there is no way to tell for sure. So, he would be a DLH.


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

Ahh! He's so cute!


----------

